# Hypnotherapy ???



## Big_Al (Nov 1, 2003)

Hi everyone.I am an IBS-D sufferer and have been for as long as I can remember. I am now 36.I have never posted a topic on this site before (in fact, I don't often visit the site 'cause it upsets my stomach) but, just like you guys, I am desperate for help. I have just attempted to take my 12 year old daughter to her birthday party with her friends. As usual I managed to get myself worked up and failed to complete the simple task of a half hour drive. So here I sit, once again, while my family and friends are out enjoying themselves. I am an embarrasment to my wife, my daughter and her friends.I am not one to pump myself full of drugs (although I do smoke 'cause I kid myself that it helps with my symptoms) so I am thinking about hypnotherapy.Has anyone out there tried it? Would you recommend it? What d'ya think?


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Big Al,Just out of curiousity, why would visiting this site cause you anxiety? We're all anonymous here. You're only known by your pseudonym - so you can say anything without knowing your real name.My second thought is - don't beat yourself up! You need to realize that anxiety and stress can and does affect your IBS - so the more you worry the worse you become and the worse you become the more stress and anxiety you create. Get the message? RELAX! You need to know that you can overcome this problem over time.Hypnosis certainly does help and there's a lot of info on this BB. But the first thing you need to realize is, BELIEVE IN YOURSELF. You will get through this. Whether it's with tapes/CDs or seeking out a hypnotherapist, you can and will control your body and its actions.Look inward to see what is bothering you and try to resolve the issues. Attack the issue and the symptoms will resolve themselves. And most importantly, remember, you are not alone. We are here to help each other.Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi Big Al.... sometimes mere thoughts can invoke anxiety... and trust me, you're not alone. I know what it is to feel debilitating anxiety and panic and it ain't fun... nor is it all in our heads... there is also biology going on...







I have used hypnotherapy in the past, am currently using it on a maintenance basis and it has helped both my IBS and my anxiety a great deal. I highly recommend it. It will teach you to relax and focus better, and your overall health will respond more positively.The type of anxiety you are describing sounds fairly severe. Do you think that a trip to your doc might be warranted? I just recently started a new med that has made all the difference in the world to my wellbeing.The following is a link to a gut-directed hypnotherapy program to get you started. I understand it is especially helpful for IBS-D. http://ibsaudioprogram.com/ Check it out and see what you think.Hope this helps,Evie


----------

